# Shipping Company Recommendations



## homebound101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi - I'm new here and am finding myself knee deep in a very confusing environment - I hope you can help. 

My husband, two children and I are moving back to South Africa in May this year. I am in the process of gathering quotes from various shipping / removal companies. 

Would anyone recommend the compnay they used? 

Have spoken to Crown, PSS, Pickford and Excess International, and I have Britannia coming in next week. I am looking to send back a 20' container with door to door service. It gets confusing when insurance gets involved as well. 

Also, we are looking into the cost of sending a car back as well. We have had it for 3 years but can't find any imformation regarding the duties, taxes and vaat involved. Anyone have experience with this? 

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Have heard sending cars back isn't worth it, although more expensive here in SA, import duty and parking fee on quay side outway the saving! Depending on price of car that is.

As for moving, We have just sent for our belongings from the UK and using Masons of Barry South Wales. Was recomended by a friend who went to OZ. 
We paid 3k door to door with 1 month free storage if needed. for a 20ft container!

Hope this helps


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

Quite a few years ago I tried to found out if I could bring a car in from overseas. THe import duties were extremely high, but apparently if you have lived outside South Africa and have had the car for more than a year that it would not cost very much to bring it back with you.


----------

